# Got my Oak Park bushings in today ---Rats.



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I ordered 4 Bushings from Oak Park before they were gone. Lock ring I had for my 1-1/2" fit fine. Don't remember if I got the 1-1/2 from Oak Park or Lee Valley but, since it fits, it doesn't matter. Problem showed up the 7/8" was mispackaged and I got a 7/16" instead. I e-mailed them and I'm sure they will make it right but the mispackaging has me concerned that ALL the 7/8" they have left will be that way... Assembly lines ya know:fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The 7/16" size you got is for the inlay kit they sale if you don't have a kit for the 1/4" router bit you now have 1/2 of it, the offset ring is easy to make or ask her to sent you just the brass ring for the inlay kit, it's a real plus for hogging out the hole on some inlay work.(if I recall it right ,it's a 7/8" OD ring)


http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/32966-harbor-freight-router-inlay-kit.html

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208,41779

http://www.leevalley.com/en/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=40701

Great bits for the inlay work ▼
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPA5772S1347708601P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPA10484S3320589001P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6
==
====


jschaben said:


> I ordered 4 Bushings from Oak Park before they were gone. Lock ring I had for my 1-1/2" fit fine. Don't remember if I got the 1-1/2 from Oak Park or Lee Valley but, since it fits, it doesn't matter. Problem showed up the 7/8" was mispackaged and I got a 7/16" instead. I e-mailed them and I'm sure they will make it right but the mispackaging has me concerned that ALL the 7/8" they have left will be that way... Assembly lines ya know:fie:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I ordered 4 Bushings from Oak Park before they were gone. Lock ring I had for my 1-1/2" fit fine. Don't remember if I got the 1-1/2 from Oak Park or Lee Valley but, since it fits, it doesn't matter. Problem showed up the 7/8" was mispackaged and I got a 7/16" instead. I e-mailed them and I'm sure they will make it right but the mispackaging has me concerned that ALL the 7/8" they have left will be that way... Assembly lines ya know:fie:


Good point,John.

On the week end, I must check to see what I have and order some more.

I will have them sent to Mike's place and collect in May...:dance3:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, I am sure Nancy or Sandy will make this right for you, give them a call. No assembly lines at Oak Park. As BJ mentioned there are two inlay collars; one for use with a 1/8" bit and one for use with a 1/4" bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi guys, I really wasn't going for an inlay set. I had the 1-1/2" guide so I ordered the 1-1/8, 1-1/4, 1-3/8, and the 7/8". That would give me guide bushings in 1/8" increments from 3/8" to 1-1/2" which translates to a lot of flexibility. 
I'll give 'em a call a little later this morning.


----------

